# Ozkar asked for it!



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here you go buddy, the breeks in action lol ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh dear god.............. I meant pics of Ruby you dill....................


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Oh dear god.............. I meant pics of Ruby you dill....................


my breeks wouldn't fit her!! ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

She does have a strange look in her eyes in that pic........................s'pose mine would too if I wore stuff like that out hunting........................  You British certainly are quaint.........


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> She does have a strange look in her eyes in that pic........................s'pose mine would too if I wore stuff like that out hunting........................  You British certainly are quaint.........


as my late dad used to say, "nowt as queer as folk!"...c'mon Ozk, you must have tweedies Down Under?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah...........once we saw a bloke in tweed. Asked him why and he reckons it improves his bird count. How so we enquired? He said...."well....if I miss the shot, they fall out of the sky laughing when they clock what I'm wearing".......


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

you know, I reckon we should've shoved that penal colony south by about 2 thousand miles.. ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

We're still pissed cause you transported my great, great, great grandfather out here for stealing a loaf of bread...... . And remember Harri......watch what you say......... We are all criminals down here don't forget.................we have connections........


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

harrigab said:


> you know, I reckon we should've shoved that penal colony south by about 2 thousand miles.. ;D



ROTFL ;D

Thanks for starting my morning off well fella's

harrigb
Nice picture. Discounting the differences of opinion in fashion, that picture is "what it's all about".


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

harrigab, I'm always struck by how beautiful your kids are! Do you suppose they get their good looks from you, or from your Mrs.? ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> harrigab, I'm always struck by how beautiful your kids are! Do you suppose they get their good looks from you, or from your Mrs.? ;D


deffo their mum!!, sometimes people comment that they look like me to which I reply, "nevermind, they might grow out of it!"


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - this is a hunting question - did you use the child as bait - then beat the bird to death with the stick ? - have 4 grandchildren and if that works - could save a small fortune in shells - PIKE knows the bird was not lured out by a fashion statement ! LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Ozkar asked for it!*



R said:


> Har - this is a hunting question - did you use the child as bait - then beat the bird to death with the stick ? - have 4 grandchildren and if that works - could save a small fortune in shells - PIKE knows the bird was not lured out by a fashion statement ! LOL


Go on then smarty................ I dare you to don some Beeks, go out, have a beat and see if Pike doesn't fall over on his side puppy giggling................. . And....pics or it didn't happen.


----------

